
Bringing Documentation to Life on Expressjs.com - tolmasky
http://blog.runkit.com/2017/07/18/bringing-documentation-to-life-on-expressjs.com.html
======
iwaffles
Interacting with documentation is such a cool way to actually learn. I know
many people–myself included–that learn from trial and error; reading simply
doesn't cut it.

I'm excited to see this go further than just express. It's not only going to
be a great way to learn, but a great way to teach, too.

